# Trying to build a contour drum sander



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

I found industrial adhesives has a 1" driveshaft kit for a 3x8 bladder sander kit. It says supply motor and pulley. Would it be simple as getting a table mounted motor and that's it? Seems easy. 

I'm thinking at one end towards the bladder have some sort of plastic like the use for cutting boards for the shaft to go through to take some weight off of the sanding / arm

I love diy!


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you don't use the drum sander a lot you can get by with just putting the sanding drum on a drill press. It wears out the paper faster than an oscillating spindle sander but will get the job done.


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

Ill be using it alot. Possibly 16 hours or more a week.

i believe the correct term for it is air bladder sander?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jason7 said:


> Ill be using it alot. Possibly 16 hours or more a week.
> 
> i believe the correct term for it is air bladder sander?


The same spindle sander you would use a drill press would work on a hand held drill. The biggest difference is you wouldn't have a handle on the sleave. Anyway using it by hand you could move the paper around a lot keeping it from getting too hot.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*DIY, Not*

I don't know your application but I have one of these for sanding contours and it's great. HF has the sanding sleeves also.

http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-oscillating-spindle-sander-69257.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I don't know you application but I have one of these for sanding contours and it's great. HF has the sanding sleeves also.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-oscillating-spindle-sander-69257.html


 I think we need a picture of the application. I made the same mistake.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lol!*



Steve Neul said:


> I think we need a picture of the application. I made the same mistake.


:laughing: The answer is only as specific as the question ...or NOT?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some of those kits include a centering plate for rigid mounting, like on a drill press table, while on the other end the shaft gets chucked. You could make a jig to hold a motor with a step pulley and mount a chuck, and mount the plate at the other end of the jig.








 








.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

jason7 said:


> i believe the correct term for it is air bladder sander?


 Pneumatic drum sander


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

something like this..







\
\
I dont need it double sided or anything. The bladder fills with a certain amount of air and then you're able to sand around a roundered over 0.5" piece and get rid of any indents (forgot the name) that the router makes. Anybody


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

help


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

here you go , take your pick , 
drum sander kits 
and 
pneumatic drum sander kits


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

jason7 said:


> snip
> 
> I'm thinking at one end towards the bladder have some sort of plastic like the use for cutting boards for the shaft to go through to take some weight off of the sanding / arm
> 
> I love diy!


Not necessary with a 1" shaft, it would only be in the way.


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

I would like to go with a

4" X 9" PNEUMATIC SANDING SLEEVE-DRUM 1-1/4" BORE

does that mean I need to find a 1-1/4" shaft? Im sorry I just dont know what to get to attach the pneumatic bladder to the shaft. Im very motivated to get this working


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

i know someone has done this


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

Have you considered using these foam filled count our sanding pads on a grinder?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Huh?*



geltz61 said:


> Have you considered using these foam filled count our sanding pads on a grinder?



What is it? Where can he get them? Brand name?


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

Intarsia.com sells them under hardware and seyco.com sells them also. I have been using them for years.


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

will it be able to wrap around a 0.5" rounded over edge?


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

They are soft foam under the sandpaper. Attach to a adapter shaft on the grinder. Variable speed helps also. Different grits cost about $5 a roll.


----------

